# New to Denver...need some new riding buddies



## CXe (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey all,

I just moved to Denver over the holiday weekend and now I am looking for some folks to ride with. I am going to be doing a lot of training for cyclocross, but also want to find out what are the good road rides in the Denver area. I live in the Jefferson Park neighborhood and have ridden out on 32nd to Golden, but that is about it. Any help or if you want to ride, please let me know. Thanks so much.

email: [email protected]


----------



## jorgeverde (May 25, 2007)

Check out the "Denver-area Routes" thread I started a few days ago. I too just moved to Denver and posed a similar question to the forum. A few locals responded with some suggestions. Also, I am down to ride anytime after Saturday (I am mountain biking in Moab till then). Early mornings during the week and anytime on the weekend work well for me. Let me know.


----------



## jmxtc (Apr 28, 2007)

I live downtown and do rides from Morrison to Lyons and areas west of there. My regular rides are 60-110 miles and usually involve lots of climbing. I will have off most Tuesdays and Saturdays if you're interested. Where did you move from? Welcome to one of the greatest cycling areas in the country!


----------



## p lo (Sep 26, 2002)

*cross it is*

racing cross this season too. with toddler and one on the way i sometimes don't really plan my rides too much and just get out when i can but on wednesday night i am meeting a group for a ride at 6. let me know if you want details


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

When I first moved to Colorado in 1994 (and I moved away last year but can't help keep from visiting this forum) I joined clubs, which was my first club riding ever. I rode with mostly Colorado Heart Cycle for about two years to learn my way around, and caught an occasional ride with Denver Bicycle Touring Club and ... shoot, I'm drawing a blank on one of the biggest... Rocky Mountain Cycle Club? I never did ride with Team Evergreen other than doing a coupla Triples but they've got a great rep. Ultimately I went on to found OUT Spokin', the GLBT cycling group, in 1997 and so put my energy there. 

Clubs are an excellent way to learn routes and meet people.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey Ryan, good to hear you got the move done. 
a few rides i know of for you...

10:00 saturday at Turn (hosted by RMRC)
8:30 sunday at the SE corner of wash park (long standing ride out to CC state park)
9am (never leaves on time) MOB ride starting at the shop (42nd? and Teynneson) also leaves at 10 from starbucks in golden. That has to be starting soon... call mike at the shop to verify.

I'm going to start doing noon hill repeats around mile high from downtown.
thinking tusdays...

you're on wazee right?


----------



## flanman (Jul 7, 2006)

A great area to practice cross in is Bear Creek Lake Park in Lakewood/Morrison. Two of the better cross teams (Green Mountain and Red Rocks Velo) have club practices there. It's got a huge variety of terrain and few cars to worry about. You can ride there from Denver by taking the Platte River bike trail and then turning onto the Bear Creek trail.

On the Bear Creek Trail between Wadsworth and S Estes St is a large green area, bisected by the creek, often referred to as the stone house. Lots of Gravel paths and a horse trail with sections that dip down to the creek and rejoin the trail. There's a hidden set of whoop-de-doos there, between the horse trail and creek, that I guess some BMX'ers have made. Kinda fun to ride on a cross bike. This area is also good for setting up your own cross course.

Many of the MTB trails on Green mountain are cross-friedly as well.


----------

